# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  شرح الحافظ العراقي على ألفيته الشهيرة في علوم الحديث.

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أغلب طلبة العلم يعرف أن للحافظ العراقي شرحان على ألفيته الموسومة بـ((التبصرة والتذكرة)) والمشهورة بـ((ألفية الحديث)) ، وقد انتهى العراقي من نظم ألفيته تلك يوم الخميس ثالث جمادى الآخرة سنة ثمان وستين وسبع مئة، كما سطره في شرحه لها المطبوع (3/280) = شرح مبسوط ، والآخر متوسط.
لكن هناك خلط عند بعض طلبة العلم ناتج عن أن شرح العراقي المتوسط على ألفيته في الحديث قد طبع مرتين بعنوانين مختلفين فظن بعض الطلبة أن التنوع في العنوان بسبب اختلاف الشرحين وليس الأمر كذلك ، والصواب أن للعراقي شرحين على منظومته في علم الحديث :
الشرح الأول: شرح كبير لم يطبع ذكره في مواضع عديدة من شرحه المتوسط الذي يأتي الكلام عليه، وهذا الشرح لم يكتمل ذكر العراقي أنه عدل عنه لميوله إلى شرح متوسط (1/3 و30 و43 و66 .... وغير ذلك)، وقد ذكره السخاوي في "فتح المغيث" ونقل عنه (1/121)، وهو غير مطبوع ، قال عنه الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في مقدمة تحقيق فتح المغيث للسخاوي (ص153) : ولم أقف له على ذكر في فهارس المخطوطات .
الشرح الثاني: شرح متوسط ، وقد طبع هذا الشرح مرتين :
الأولى : بالمطبعة الجديدة بطالعة فاس سنة 1354هـ باسم : شرح التبصرة والتذكرة، اعتنى بتصحيحها وتعليق مقدمة عليها محمد بن الحسين العراقي الحسيني. وبذيلها طبع فتح الباقي على ألفية العراقي ، للشيخ زكريا بن محمد الأنصاري (ت926هـ). وأعيد تصويرهذه الطبعة بدار الكتب العلمية – بيروت بدون تاريخ.
الثانية : بمصر سنة 1355هـ بعناية رجال جمعية النشر والتأليف الأزهرية باسم: ((فتح المغيث بشرح ألفية الحديث)) وعلق عليها الأستاذ محمود ربيع المدرس بالأزهر.
وأمَّا فيما يتعلق بتحقيق عنوان هذا الشرح ، فقد بين الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في مقدمة تحقيقه على "فتح المغيث" للسخاوي (ص163 – 164) أن شرح السخاوي على ألفية العراقي اسمه (فتح المغيث) ثم ذكر اختلاف العلماء في تسمية شرح العراقي وبين أن الفصل في ذلك للنسخ الخطية الموثقة فإن وجد منها ما سمي بفتح المغيث من شرح المصنف فلا مانع من التوافق في التسمية لوجوده في كثير من كتب العلم ن فهذا أبو حيان يسمس تفسيره بـالبحر المحيط ، والزركشي يسمي كتابه في أصول الفقه بالبحر المحيط أيضًا ، ومن تصفح كشف الظنون وذيله وجد من ذلك الأمثلة الكثيرة حتى إنا وقفنا ضمن مؤلفات السيد صديق حسن خان على كتاب اسمه : فتح المغيث بفقه الحديث .

----------


## محمد عثمان

فائدة طيبة ،بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخي محمد ، جزاك الله خيرًا .
شكرًا لك على المرور والدعاء.

----------


## تركي مسفر

أليس قد طبع بتحقيق ماهر ياسين الفحل , أم لا .أفيدونا , وما اسم الدار التي أصدرته

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخ تركي ، وفي الحقيقة ليس لدي علم ولا خبر عن طبعة الشيخ الدكتور ماهر الفحل ، والشيخ ماهر من الأعضاء في المجلس هنا فلعله يخبرنا عن تحقيقه للكتاب بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ماهر الفحل

حمل تحقيقي للكتاب من هنا :
http://www.saaid.net/book/search.php...ED%C7%D3%ED%E4

وقد طبع منذ سنوات على عدد من النسخ الخطية
وقبل أيام نزل النكت الوفية بتحقيقي وهو يخدمه

----------


## ماهر الفحل

نظراً لما تمتعت به ألفية العراقي من ثراء الأسلوب ، واحتواء المعاني ، وسلاسة الألفاظ ، وترتيب الأفكار والموضوعات ، فقد أصبحت ديدن طلاب هذا العلم والمشتغلين فيه ، لاسيما وقد كان وكْدُ الناظم الأول تلخيص كتابٍ هو العمدة في هذا الباب ، ألا وهو كتاب ابن الصلاح .
فلم يكن بدعاً من الأمر أن يتوالى عليها الشراح ، ويضعون عصارة أفكارهم ، درراً نفيسة تحلي جيدَ الألفية ، وتلبسها ثوباً قشيباً تقرُّ به عين ناظمها ، ومن ثمَّ عيون المحبين لهذا العلم الشريف .
ولا غرو هناك أن تختلف طبائع هذه الشروح تبعاً لتمرس الشارح في هذا العلم ، وتذوقه لحلاوة النقد والتعليل ، والتخريج والتأصيل ، وإفادته في المجال العلمي الذي يبرع فيه ، ولعلنا لا نغادر أرض الواقع والحقيقة إذا قلنا : أن شرح الحافظ العراقي من أكثر الشروح أصالة في مادته العلمية ، وأوفرها إغناءً لجوانب البحث العلمي ، سواء أكان في مجاله الأصيل ، أم في المجالات الطارئة الأخرى لغوية كانت أم عروضية ، أم نحوية ، وسواء أكان توضيحه لتلك المباحث بشكل مطول أم مختزل ؟
ثمَّ إن تلك الشروح تختلف طولاً واختصاراً حسب إشباع الشارح للمادة العلمية ، وتبعاً لمقدراته ، ونحن في صدد عرضنا لأهم شروح الألفية نود التنبيه على أن تحقيقنا لهذا الشرح ليس الأخير في بابه ، بل ستصدر قريباً شروح محققة على غرار هذا الشرح – إن شاء الله تعالى - .
وأهم هذه الشروح :
1 – الشرح الكبير ، للناظم الحافظ أبي الفضل زين الدين عبد الرحيم بن الحسين العراقي ( 806 ه* ) . ولم يكمله وصل به إلى الضعيف .وأشار في لحظ الألحاظ : 230 إلى أنه كتب منه نحواً من ستة كراريس ، وذكر البقاعي في النكت الوفية ( 3 / ب ) أنه لم يوجد منه إلا قطعة يسيرة وصل فيها إلى الضعيف ، وقد نقل منه نصوصاً في نكته ، انظر مثلاً : ( 22 / ب ) قال البقاعي في نكته ( 3 / ب ) : (( لم يوجد منه إلا قطعة يسيرة وصل فيها إلى الضعيف )) .
2 – الشرح المتوسط – وهو كتاب " شرح التبصرة والتذكرة ، طبع طبعات عديدة أجودها بتحقيقنا في دار الكتب العلمية 1420 على عدد من النسخ الخطية ، مع الفهارس المتقنة . 
3- النكت الوفية بما في شرح الألفية ، للبقاعي : إبراهيم بن عمر بن حسن 
( 885 ه*) . 
وقد طبع بتحقيقنا ، وهنا صورته والكلام عنه
http://www.rushd.com/productDetail.a...83&Parent_ID=0
3 – شرح ألفية العراقي ، لابن العيني : زين الدين أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر بن محمد الحنفي ( 893 ه* ) .
5 – فتح المغيث بشرح ألفية الحديث ، للحافظ شمس الدين أبي الخير محمد بن 
عبد الرحمن بن محمد السخاوي ( 902 ه* ) .
6 – شرح ألفية الحديث ، للحافظ جلال الدين أبي الفضل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي ( 911 ه* ) .
7 – فتح الباقي على ألفية العراقي ، لقاضي القضاة زين الدين أبي يحيى زكريا بن محمد ابن أحمد بن زكريا الأنصاري السنكي ثم القاهري (926 ه*) وقد طبع بتحقيقنا .
8 – شرح ألفية العراقي ، لأمير بادشاه : شمس الدين محمد أمين بن محمود البخاري الحسيني ( 972 ه* ) .
9 – شرح ألفية العراقي ، للمناوي : زين الدين محمد عبد الرؤوف بن تاج العارفين بن علي بن زين العابدين ( 1031 ه* ) .
10 – شرح ألفية العراقي ، للأجهوري : نور الدين أبي الإرشاد عَلِيّ بن مُحَمَّد بن 
عبد الرحمن بن علي المالكي ( 1066 ه* ) .
11 – نهاية التعريف بأقسام الحديث الضعيف ، للدمنهوري : أحمد بن عبد المنعم بن يوسف ابن صيام ( 1192 ه* ) .
12 – شرح ألفية العراقي لابن كيران : أبي عبد الله محمد الطيب بن عبد المجيد بن 
عبد السلام الفاسي ( 1227 ه* ) .
13 – معراج الراقي لألفية العراقي ، للبطاوري : المكي بن محمد بن علي الرباطي ( 1354 ه* ) .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ ماهر ونفع بكم .
وبالنسبة لشرح السيوطي - رحمه الله - على ألفية العراقي ، ذكر الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في مقدمة تحقيقه لفتح المغيث للسخاوي (1/156) أنه ذكر في : [((نظم العقيان (ص21 و28) ، وفهرس الفهارس (2/1015) ، وكشف الظنون (1/156) ] .
وذكر أن له نسخة خطية بدار الكتب المصرية (فهارس الدار 1/246 - مصطلح )
فهل وقفتم على نسخة خطية أخرى لهذا الكتاب ، أو وقفتم على ذكره في أي فهرس آخر من فهارس المخطوطات في العالم ، بارك الله فيك ؟!!

----------


## ماهر الفحل

جزيت الجنة 
كتاب السيوطي طبع عام 1998 في الشام في مجلد لطيف بتحقيق رديء ، عندي منه نسخة ، وقد حقق الكتاب في بغداد في رسالتين للماجستير إحداهما لصديق حميم لي هو الدكتور عبد الله كريم عليوي الناصري .
وشرح السيوطي ليس فيه زيادة على ما ذكره العراقي ، وهو كأنه اختصار لما في شرح العراقي .
وفقكم الله ، وزادكم من فضله .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاكم الله خيرًا شيخنا الفاضل ، زادكم الله من فضله .

----------


## محمد مصطفى الكنـز

جزاك الله خيرا يا علي لا حرمنا الله من إبداعاتك الثرة التي تعودنا عليها منذ أن كنا معا في مكتبة إمام الدعوة بمكة المكرمة

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشيخ علي ,, مواضيعك مختارة وموفقة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

أجزل اللَّـه لكم المثوبة والأجر يا شيخ علي .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جَزاكُم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ،ونفع بكُم يا شيخ الفحل .

----------


## أبو لؤي

أنا عندي مخطوط شرح الألفية للحافظ العراقي بخطه

----------


## ابو بصام الاثري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبوسلمى

> أنا عندي مخطوط شرح الألفية للحافظ العراقي بخطه


 الفاضل المبارك أبا لؤي - حفظك الله ورعاك - 
هل تقصد أن النسخة التي معكم عليها خط الحافظ العراقي وعليه فتكون هي نسخة عرف حكمت بالمدينة النبوية ، وهي كذلك مقروءة على الناظم ، أم تقصد أنها كتبت من أولها إلى آخرها بخط المؤلف - رحمه الله - ؟ .
لو تتفضل علينا - سلمك الله - بذكر معلومات النسخة التي بحوزتك .
نفع الله بكم .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

للرفع ، ولنظر أبي لؤي ، أو أي شخص لديه معلومات عن تلك النسخة الخطية ، بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## عمارالفهداوي

جزيت خيراً على هذه الفائدة الطيبة

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

أريد مقدمة الدكتور عبد الكريم على تحقيق الألفية فهي ليست موجودة ضمن الكتاب المصور هنا
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1714
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد مراد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سعد المقعي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.                 أما بعد:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسعدنا أن أخبر السادة العلماء وطلبة العلم الأجلاء 
أنه تم تحقيق شرح الفية العراقي في رسالة علمية(ماجستير) اشراف الأستاذ الدكتور  عبد الباري بن حماد الانصاري 
قام بتحقيقها كلا من الطالبين:
الطالب: سعد الغامدي والطالب: محمد الزهراني
بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة بكلية الحديث
وقد تم مطابقتها مع نسختين خطيتين منها واحده بخط المؤلف نفسه والاخرى عليها سماع المؤلف 
وهي موجوده بمكتبة الجامعه الآن نفع الله بها العلم وأهله

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

بشرك الله بالخير يا أخ سعد 
وكتاب يشرف عليه الشيخ عبد الباري الأنصاري لهو مظنة الأتقان 
- ولا نزكي على الله أحد-

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

